# DIY Filter Idea, Need Advice



## cburns70 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a 90 gallon Cichlid tank running a Magnum 350 canister filter and a Penguin 350 HOB filter. The tank is about a year old with 12 various African Cichlids, three African cats, and a red tailed shark. 

I would like to replace both filters with a custom built filter using two Whirlpool "Valve in Head" whole house filters. One for particulates and one with a carbon filter. 

I would pull the water from the tank using a continuous duty pump with a sponge filter on the intake. I'm attaching a simple diagram of what I want to do. 

I cant post pics yet but heres,a link my Flickr site where I have a simple diagram. farm7.static.flickr.com/6232/6286598133_f350567959_o.jpg 


I've already built a similar setup that I use for water polishing and gravel vacuuming.

I would like to get some advice on whether this feasible setup or not. Am I over simplifying this?

The Magnum 350 is a pain to pull out and clean/replace media, and the HOB is loud and unsightly. 

Any advice or comments would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Linking for ease.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

You've just diagrammed a sump but without the container. Add a 30 gal tank, put some dividers in.. some bio-balls..... Put your heater in there too!..Sweet setup!. Bill in Va.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

But what makes you think you need a carbon filter?.. Bill


----------



## cburns70 (Oct 28, 2011)

williemcd said:


> But what makes you think you need a carbon filter?.. Bill


 My magnum 350 has carbon in the middle. It sHould help remove any chemicals in the water. 

I was thinking 4 stages instead of two. Two for mechanical one carbon and one with bio media. 

I don't really like the sump idea not comfortable with all that water in the bottom of my stand and the potential for flooding. I like the idea of a closed system. 

I think I would modify the last two filter housings (in a four stage). Replace the filter cartridge with a piece of pipe with holes drilled near the bottom. Then fill the housing with carbon and or bio media. The water would be sucked through the bottom to contact as much media as possible. 

I'll try and post an updated diagram later.


----------



## cburns70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's an updated diagram of what i'm thinking:


----------

